# Turbo button toggle on Retropie?



## Boogieboo6 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey everybody! I'm setting up my Raspberry Pi 2 with Retropie for my dad. He wants turbo buttons. What I thought I could do was have a button configured to toggle turbo, but the option wasn't in the retropie controller setup? Does anybody know how to make a turbo button? (Like press select to toggle turbo so holding button A acts like it's being mashed?) Any help is appreciated. Thank you all!


----------

